# New TiVo model -- TSN starts with 658



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Since I added some logging to my Reversi game, I came across some requests from a TiVo using a TSN that starts with 658. It's also running software version 9.4.1, which I haven't seen elsewhere. The platform is "Gen06", the same as used for HD TiVos with 652 TSNs, and this particular TiVo has a name that implies it's an HD unit. I don't know if this is a new model in beta, or just a minor revision to the HD TiVo that's already in stores. But, for those of us who check TSNs to determine if it's an S3 or HD, it looks this is one we need to add to the list.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

The 658 is the THD-XL model with a 1TB drive.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Ah, thanks.


----------

